# Do scents and strong smells trigger your IBS??



## Guest (Jan 13, 2001)

I've noticed that strong smells esp. perfumes make me so sick-cold sweats, nausea, pain, D. They trigger my IBS within seconds. This is really bad when you are at a movie or a meeting and someone is wearing strong perfume. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I can remember on a few occasions, the smell of certain foods could trigger a reaction from me. That hasn't happened for awhile though. One thing that always sets mine off is if I get overheated. If I get too warm, my bowels can really kick in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2001)

Mine also triggers when I get too hot. This was especially miserable during holiday shopping.


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

WOW, interesting! never put this together before...I KNOW for sure, that some perfumes and odors DO cause my migraines!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2001)

I have also noticed if I get hot, my IBS also kicks in. Also some foods can set it off for me. It is especially bad in school, because most of the girls will go out to eat and bring back taco bell and that would instantly set my stomach off whenever I smelled it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I've noticed that certain scents that are connected with bad memories set nausea off for me. They can make me sick all day.JeanG


----------



## AnnieOCFP (Jan 9, 2001)

YES! I am VERY susceptable to odors! They can make me nauseous, sweaty, and/or trigger an IBS attack. Sometimes I don't know which end is going to react first. Gads, I HATE being so darned sensitive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2001)

The strong chemical smells in cleaning products do it for me. Not right away, but I am guaranteed a morning "running" the day after I clean the bathrooms or kitchen.Needless to say, I'm not going to win the white glove award for my housecleaning


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I was pregnant 6 1/2 years ago, and I was VERY sick to my stomach during that time....certain things I smelled cooking (for me it was one of my hubby's favorites...Chinese vegetable stir-fry....), set me off. Unfortunately, I suffered a miscarraige shortly after I became pregnant, but ever since then, I am very sensitive to certain smells. I also have a much worse gag reflex than before I was pregnant too. (Let's hope I don't have to drink that gallon of evil for a colonoscopy...I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to keep it down!! I can't even drink Gatorade anymore after that awful prep...it tastes salty to me and reminds me of that horrible gallon of goop!!) I am the same way about weather....I can't stand heat either, it will bring on D in me. But also, being extremely cold can do it. It's been abnormally cold here this winter, and I've noticed that when I walk to my mailbox in the afternoons, I sometimes get an attack. I can feel totally fine in my nice warm house, but when I step out into the cold, that's when it hits me. I'm especially worried because the heater in our car is broken, and I have a doctor's appointment this Thursday morning, and I'm afraid I'll get D because I'll be so cold!! Hopefully not....Just wanted you to know that you're not alone...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

No, but I have found that, strangely, the opposite is often true.MNL___________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Never really noticed it effecting my digestive processes before. But smell is not usually one of my stronger senses. I smoke and for the most part don't smell anything at all.However, there are times when my olfactory system seem better than 20-20.This past Christmas, I was out shopping, and I picked up on a guy's comb-over, the scent of the Brillantine was just overwhelming.I do notice that sometimes, I find perfume offending, and I can't wear aftershave lotion myself anymore.The local CFS group that meets, has a bylaw about strong scents.(They are forbidden.)So I guess it's not that unusual.HTH - NickT


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2001)

LOL Mike!!!





















Julie


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

I have noticed this but thought it was all in my head. Whenever I walk into the bookstore on campus to browse, I start to get spasms. I don't know if it's the musty smell in there, but something always gets to me. I'm not a student, just work at a university so I have no anxiety over books.Cleaning with bleach based chemicals also gets me going.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Same problem here with perfumes, cleaners, etc. For past discussions about perfume, see: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/015923.html http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum3/HTML/007790.html You may be chemically sensitive. Here is a great site for more help: http://www.egroups.com/group/MCS-CI-exile Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2001)

Hi!Ooooh! I remember this one time! My fiance and I went to visit and old friend at one of his part time jobs, organ builder (as in the musical instrument, lol, that always confuses people), he was spray painting and using these strong smelling glues and my stomach went crazy! The worst part was that they had this disgusting little bathroom that was also a storage room for all the chemicals, boy was that an experience!I have never had a problem with perfumes, only chemical smells....ordinarily paint, thinners, ect... ( I used to study art too, I don't remember having tha problem then though!).AS for temperatures, anything extreme temperatures can effect my stomach...like, playing in the snow with my girls. I have to do that in 20 minutes intervals. And those thick, humid days are tough, although I do think that has something to do witht he amount of a oxygen and moisture you are breathing in. ALthough that could just be New Jersey's oh so clean air!hehehe, Emily


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

LoL mike I just got that one


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Really strong scents, esp. in cleaning products and sometimes paint, give me a headache in no time (no IBS, but same idea: scents affecting our nervous system).


----------



## KimNicole (Sep 11, 2000)

Ever since I was a kid smells have triggered my IBS. My mother had to stop smoking. Any smoke get sick within 2 minutes. Usually perfume, cleaning products, engine exhaust, any smoke (including the pretzel & chestnut carts on the corners in NYC) are the worst. The heat triggers just as fast.


----------

